# Wolf or Coyote



## 343Bull (Aug 2, 2010)

I got this on my trail camera, I have shown the photo to a few people and we all agree it is a wolf, our camera is in the Central hunting units, what do you all think wolf or coyote? I believe it is a wolf.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Way to small to see.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Saved it to my computer and enlarged it 400% and still cant tell, you got a better pic?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Chupacabra for sure!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like a dog to me.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

could be bassett hound for all I can tell from that picture!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a postage stamp. I wouldn't be to worried just slap it on an envelope.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Post up a better pic. It looks like a german shepard to me.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought it looked like a labradoddle. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Could be a cat or squirrel, cant tell, pic is too small


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If it was in Utah, it was a coyote. THERE ARE NO WOLVES IN UTAH.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know but I think it's 3meand3myself's pet dog.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a ****zu to me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Pygmy dwarf coyote. Far too small to be a wolf


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Post it to photo bucket and then attach a link so we can see it full size.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sasquatch, I'm sure of it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Saved it to my computer and enlarged it 400% and still cant tell, you got a better pic?


Oh, OK.

It's the 178th subspecies of wolf on the UWN this week, _Canis lupus ugottabkiddinmeus._

ok, I'll quit


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Goob, you're killin me! :lol:


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

You guy's crack me up!!!! :lol: 

It's a chipmunk, no it's bigfoot, no it's a labradoodle. On and on it goes.

With everything that everyone is seeing in this picture I will tell you exactly what it is.

IT'S TIME FOR A NEW CAMERA!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It's kinda like a magic eye. You gotta stare at it and suddenly something stands out to you.

I fear we've scared our new member off though...


----------



## 343Bull (Aug 2, 2010)

You didn't scare me off. I posted it small just to read the comments freakin hilarious.


----------

